# DDD Freier Thread, hier sind wir unter uns.



## Anno Nüüm (14. März 2005)

Habt Ihr auch diese DDD Fahrer satt, die keinen Spaß verstehn und nur dumme Threads schalten, wegen ihrer Bergrunterraserei?
Einen Fred, der endlich mal Niveau hat? Mal in Ruhe Kochrezepte austauschen, Verabredungen besprechen? Klingt doch gut, hää? Also Ihr, alle die das DDD Wesen anekelt, hier seid Ihr richtig. Hier müssen auch die Schwaben nicht zu kurz kommen, sei es, ihr Fett abzubekommen oder dazuzulernen! Ihr, die den Sinn des wahren Radelns verstanden habt, lasst jucken!!

Der Anno Nüüm


----------



## lelebebbel (14. März 2005)

damit will ich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (14. März 2005)

hehehehehe  selten so nen schwachsinn gelesen.

geh raus, radfahren.




cheers
ein dropkiddie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s.: POPCOOOOOORN !!!


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

Und das von nem Forumneuling... haha CLown zum Frühstück gehabt? Übrigens DDD-Freie Threads findest du in allen anderen Bereichen die nicht unter DDD stehen...


----------



## crossie (14. März 2005)

Anno Nüüm schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr auch diese DDD Fahrer satt, die keinen Spaß verstehn und nur dumme Threads schalten, wegen ihrer Bergrunterraserei? *aha? interessant...*
> Einen Fred, der endlich mal Niveau hat? Mal in Ruhe Kochrezepte austauschen, Verabredungen besprechen,* beine rasieren, und latexhosen tauschen? (vorurteile sind was feines, hehe)*? Klingt doch gut, hää? *NEIN.* Also Ihr, alle die das DDD Wesen anekelt, hier seid Ihr richtig. Hier müssen auch die Schwaben nicht zu kurz kommen, sei es, ihr Fett abzubekommen oder dazuzulernen! *lass doch ma die minderheiten hier raus. die sinds nicht wert, unterdrückt zu werden (ACHTUNG !! *IRONIE*)* Ihr, die den Sinn des wahren Radelns verstanden habt, lasst jucken!! *waschen soll helfen...  *
> 
> Der Anno Nüüm
> *der crossie*


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

>





lacheffekt:


----------



## marc (14. März 2005)

Ich vermute mal:  el schreibt unter einem Pseudonym.

Nur mal so ne vorsichtige Annahme von mir  

marc

falls nicht: @ anno nüüm, zum hochfahrn braucht´s nur Kondition, runter siehts da anders aus, da sind viele dann am   
Man sollte DH und DDD und was sonst noch alles nicht gleich verdammen. Kenne genügend die auch bergauf so manche CC´ler stehen lassen.

Just fun - go ride....


----------



## crossie (14. März 2005)

hach mist. daran hab ich garnicht gedacht 

eL ?   


p.s.: zweitaccounts sind jetzt in? wo bekomm ich denn sowas her?


----------



## marc (14. März 2005)

@ crossi, deine Soulride 2 ist richtig lässig. Respekt   
(Ist sogar mein Auto drauf  )
Aber was ich dich mal fragen wollte: Warum haben die Jungs meist keinen Helm auf?    So ne DVD sehen meist die jüngeren Vertreter der Zunft und dann kommen wieder so dubiose Diskussionen: "Helm auf-Helm ab"    Find ich nicht so ok. Ansonsten ist die Scheibe richtig gut geworen, vor allem das Intro und die Musik  

Gruß Marc

Wir sehn uns auf der Bahn...


----------



## Froschel (14. März 2005)

Anno Nüüm schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr auch diese DDD Fahrer satt, die keinen Spaß verstehn und nur dumme Threads schalten, wegen ihrer Bergrunterraserei?
> Einen Fred, der endlich mal Niveau hat? Mal in Ruhe Kochrezepte austauschen, Verabredungen besprechen? Klingt doch gut, hää? Also Ihr, alle die das DDD Wesen anekelt, hier seid Ihr richtig. Hier müssen auch die Schwaben nicht zu kurz kommen, sei es, ihr Fett abzubekommen oder dazuzulernen! Ihr, die den Sinn des wahren Radelns verstanden habt, lasst jucken!!
> 
> Der Anno Nüüm



Ein bißchen mehr Witz bitte !!!   



-_-


----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

na ja... , handwerklich schlecht ausgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

Zitat Bansheescream (im Bad-Wildbad-Thread geschrieben):
@all: Schaut doch mal bei Freiburg, Schwarzwald und Karlsruhe in den Thread Gerüchte um Todtnau rein, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Und ich habe damals wirklich gedacht, ob ich vielleicht wirklich keinen Spaß verstehe und der sonstige damals gesagte Mist. "Frag hier nach dem Weg, und du bekommst auf die zynischste Art die Uhrzeit gesagt", oder Kochrezepte.  Was aber keiner wissen wollte. Gruß an alle CCler und Marathonisti hier!!!


----------



## lelebebbel (14. März 2005)

mal was anderes - angenommen ich kauf mir demnächst mal ein... bmx. so 20" und so. 
wer hasst mich dann denn alles?

ich hab das wirklich vor, 
frag mich aber noch, ob die heiligen hüter der toleranz unter bikern e.V. © das überhaupt noch zulassen? da sind ja zwischen der 26/24" und 20" fraktion schon gewisse spannungen zu beobachten.

falls ja, vielleicht kann mir jemand ein bisschen kaufberatung geben? je billiger es wird, desto früher kann ich zuschlagen 
darf auch gerne was gebrauchtes sein, marke egal


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes - angenommen ich kauf mir demnächst mal ein... bmx. so 20" und so.
> wer hasst mich dann denn alles?
> 
> ich hab das wirklich vor,
> ...



Boahhh bist du plöd... du bist ja voll kagga im kopp... BMX? rollt bei dir noch alles gerade im kopp? verräter! szenetöter! etc pp

lol   

kauf dir volume oder wtp billiga kommst net weg bei komplettbikes. ich selber hatte ein volume und war mega zufrieden. halt mal ausschau nach nem volume black sheep kost komplett 360tacken glaub ich...

volume


----------



## marc (14. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes - angenommen ich kauf mir demnächst mal ein... bmx. so 20" und so.
> wer hasst mich dann denn alles?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

HARO - die Karlsruher BMX-Schmiede !

(wie die sind weiss ich aber auch nicht)

Warum nicht lieber einen 24"-Cruiser- das sind etwas größere BMX-Bikes die vielleicht den Umsteigeschock nicht ganz so hart werden lassen ?


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> HARO - die Karlsruher BMX-Schmiede !
> 
> (wie die sind weiss ich aber auch nicht)
> 
> Warum nicht lieber einen 24"-Cruiser- das sind etwas größere BMX-Bikes die vielleicht den Umsteigeschock nicht ganz so hart werden lassen ?



Ne bloss nicht... Haro ist echt schrott... kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (14. März 2005)

kann man sowas denn gebraucht überhaupt kaufen? oder wird man da nur verarshct und bekommt kaputtgefahrenen schrott? bei ebay "BMX" eingeben macht wohl wenig sinn...

brauchbare komplettbikes in der 300-350 klasse bei parano-garage.de klingt schonmal gut - wenns noch ne stufe billiger ginge (z.b. eben sowas als gebrauchtware) wär ich in ein paar wochen dabei 

sonst muss ich noch warten, bei mir steht da so ne rennradreise nach NYC an, die will bezahlt werden 

cruiser? hmmm, lieber nicht. umsteigeschock ist doch geil  
ausserdem steht bei mir sowieso schon alles voll mit grossen fahrrädern, die nehmen einfach zuviel platz wech.

gibts in KA eigentlich einen empfehlenswerten coolen szenigen trendladen für sowas?


----------



## Waldgeist (14. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> "Des Menschen Leben gleicht der Brille: Man macht was durch!"



Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt....


----------



## Don Stefano (14. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> gibts in KA eigentlich einen empfehlenswerten coolen szenigen trendladen für sowas?


Ja, bei mir gleich um die Ecke. Hat einen Showroom in der Reinmuthstraße, da stehen so locker 20 BMX-Räder drin. Heißt Rainers BMX-Laden oder so ähnlich und ist schon fast so alt wie ich der Junge (oder sogar noch älter?).

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob der cool, trendig und szenig ist, er scheint's aber zumindest früher mal gewesen zu sein.


----------



## grobis (14. März 2005)

*äh, habe ich was verpasst?!*



			
				Anno Nüüm schrieb:
			
		

> Mal in Ruhe Kochrezepte austauschen,...



die kochrezepte werden doch bei uns hier unter der rubrik "*TODNAU GERÜCHTEKÜCHE UND NEUES*" geführt.
brauchen wir nun wirklich einen neuen thread dafür.    

ps: ich gehöre auch zu denen, die glauben EL steckt dahinter.....


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> kann man sowas denn gebraucht überhaupt kaufen? oder wird man da nur verarshct und bekommt kaputtgefahrenen schrott? bei ebay "BMX" eingeben macht wohl wenig sinn...



Also von gebraucht würde ich die auch abraten. Zumindest wenn du dir das Material nicht anschauen kannst. Du weißt schon wie mit BMX'n umgegangen wird?!  so long rock on 

ps: frag doch den evil der weiß alles und hat es am meißten drauf...


----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

niemals war das el - für so ein unlustiges Geschreibsel würde er im Critisize sowas von abgewatscht werden. 

>> das passt eher zum pietistischen Prediger


----------



## flying-nik (14. März 2005)

Anno Nüüm schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr auch diese DDD Fahrer satt, die keinen Spaß verstehn und nur dumme Threads schalten, wegen ihrer Bergrunterraserei?
> Einen Fred, der endlich mal Niveau hat? Mal in Ruhe Kochrezepte austauschen, Verabredungen besprechen? Klingt doch gut, hää? Also Ihr, alle die das DDD Wesen anekelt, hier seid Ihr richtig. Hier müssen auch die Schwaben nicht zu kurz kommen, sei es, ihr Fett abzubekommen oder dazuzulernen! Ihr, die den Sinn des wahren Radelns verstanden habt, lasst jucken!!
> 
> Der Anno Nüüm




Gibt nichts geileres als ne ordentliche DH Piste, kilometerlange Nortshores und schön geshapte Dirts   

kurzum: * ICH LIEBE DDD *

MfG
nik


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt nichts geileres als ne ordentliche DH Piste, kilometerlange Nortshores und schön geshapte Dirts
> 
> kurzum: * ICH LIEBE DDD *
> 
> ...




Und ich hab Sex mit DDD....


































Der, Der und erstrecht mit Der.... haha krampfhaft lustig...


----------



## Wooly (14. März 2005)

Anno Nüüm schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr auch diese DDD Fahrer satt, die keinen Spaß verstehn und nur dumme Threads schalten, wegen ihrer Bergrunterraserei?
> Einen Fred, der endlich mal Niveau hat? Mal in Ruhe Kochrezepte austauschen, Verabredungen besprechen? Klingt doch gut, hää? Also Ihr, alle die das DDD Wesen anekelt, hier seid Ihr richtig. Hier müssen auch die Schwaben nicht zu kurz kommen, sei es, ihr Fett abzubekommen oder dazuzulernen! Ihr, die den Sinn des wahren Radelns verstanden habt, lasst jucken!!
> 
> Der Anno Nüüm



bansheescream alter Schwabe, ich habe dich gesehen, du kannst rauskommen ...


----------



## flying-nik (14. März 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab Sex mit DDD...



was, du auch? Dachte ich wär damit alleine   

.. hab auch schon ein geiles Bunny gefunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superduc (14. März 2005)

Ich dachte die ultimative Karlsruher BMX-Schmiede wäre KHE-Bikes?  

Siehe: http://www.khe-bmx.de/

Ist aber nicht so meine Heimatweide!


----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

SCHNEISSE, Du hast Recht - ich habs verwechselt  

Also mit so einem Teil und vielleicht nochn schickes Tatoo aufm nackten Oberkörper würdest Du auf der nächsten Pfalzrunde ja mal fett Respekkt einfahren, Brother !!!


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

hier meine bunny's


boah die sind voll hässlich seh ich grad... aber ich will ja beim thema DDD bleiben.


----------



## Triple F (14. März 2005)

Mein Mitbewohner hat sich ein BMX von "barcode" gekauft. Ging glaub auch über KHE oder so? Das hat neu 199 gekostet. Für 199 ist das Bike bestimmt kein Fehler, mit deiner Hand würde ich sowieso aufpassen   

Ich glaube auch eher, dass ein DDDler Fred-Öffner ist und würde mich mal Wooly anschließen! Cool, dass auch mal ein paar Passivleser die Tastatur bemühen...


----------



## superduc (14. März 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, dass auch mal ein paar Passivleser die Tastatur bemühen...



Autsch, ich glaube das ging in meine Richtung!


----------



## specialist (14. März 2005)

Anno Nüüm schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr auch diese DDD Fahrer satt, die keinen Spaß verstehn und nur dumme Threads schalten, wegen ihrer Bergrunterraserei?
> Einen Fred, der endlich mal Niveau hat? Mal in Ruhe Kochrezepte austauschen, Verabredungen besprechen? Klingt doch gut, hää? Also Ihr, alle die das DDD Wesen anekelt, hier seid Ihr richtig. Hier müssen auch die Schwaben nicht zu kurz kommen, sei es, ihr Fett abzubekommen oder dazuzulernen! Ihr, die den Sinn des wahren Radelns verstanden habt, lasst jucken!!
> 
> Der Anno Nüüm



Ups, grad sehe ich´s. Kaum dabei und schon aufgefallen. Hättest Du Dir sparen können!


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, grad sehe ich´s. Kaum dabei und schon aufgefallen. Hättest Du Dir sparen können!




Ups, grad sehe ich's. Lang dabei und nicht den Thread gelesen.
Hättest Du Dir sparen können!


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, grad sehe ich's. Lang dabei und nicht den Thread gelesen.
> Hättest Du Dir sparen können!



sind hier etwa emotionen im spiel?


hat wer nochn paar kochrezepte?


----------



## alöx (14. März 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> sind hier etwa emotionen im spiel?
> 
> 
> hat wer nochn paar kochrezepte?



Wat sind Emotionen? Kenn ich nicht...   

Kochrezepte? Schnitzel! Da Brauchst kein Rezept....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. März 2005)

wir sind ja jetzt unter uns ...

... Bernhard, kennst du den Necky Jive 8.10, ist soviel ich weiß die größere Version des Jive, wäre das was für die Tatti, verkauft gerade einer auf soulboater für 350 Steine, Standort Augsburg.


----------



## crossie (14. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind ja jetzt unter uns ...
> 
> ... Bernhard, kennst du den Necky Jive 8.10, ist soviel ich weiß die größere Version des Jive, wäre das was für die Tatti, verkauft gerade einer auf soulboater für 350 Steine, Standort Augsburg.




FALSCHER SPORT !!!


----------



## Wooly (14. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wann gibts wo in der nähe von BAD / FR / KA nen hobbyCCrennen?
> croissant  - Heute
> Heute 23:03
> von croissant



FALSCHER SPORT !!!


----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

ich kann das Angebot dort aber nirgends finden... ?


----------



## Froschel (15. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind ja jetzt unter uns ...
> 
> ... Bernhard, kennst du den Necky Jive 8.10, ist soviel ich weiß die größere Version des Jive, wäre das was für die Tatti, verkauft gerade einer auf soulboater für 350 Steine, Standort Augsburg.



soll ganz gut sein, jedoch wenig Spielpotenzial. Gutmütig ,für BigWater und BigPaddlers geeignet und günstig. Für Anfänger(innen) denke ich ne gute Wahl. 

@Fez: doch kein Robson Moonster zugelegt und was is mit deinem Pyranha Kanu ?



-_-


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

ja - das mit dem geeignet für große Paddler habe ich auch gelesen... Tati ist aber nicht so wahnsinnig groß  

Das Moonster, ist halt ziemlich dürftig ausgestattet und es ist ein ganz schöner Brocken, da hast du schon recht... 
Wir wollen mal nach Bietigheim zum Kanumarkt fahren und uns dort den neuen Kendo anschauen. Scheint ein Boot für alle Gewichtsklassen zu sein, so dass ich auch damit zurecht käme. Gehste mit ?

Der Prelude soll "im April" kommen, er versucht ob er die Lieferung auf März vorziehen kann. Wäre gut, dann würde ich nämlich mal nach Weingarten zum eskimotieren versuchen gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

übrigens Bernie und Marcus: der Zirkuswagen ist nun beheizt:


----------



## Wooly (15. März 2005)

looks very kuschelig


----------



## alöx (15. März 2005)

Rührei mit Scampies und Schnittlauch
(1 Person)

Zutaten:

2 Eier
100 g gekochte Scampies (Dose)
1 Bund frischer Schnittlauch
1 Knoblauchzehe
1 El Öl
1 El Öl
Salz
Pfeffer
Zubereitung:

1. Die Knoblauchzehe zerdrücken und in kleine Pfanne mit Öl geben. Bei geringer Hitze ca. 1 Minute erhitzen, dann die Scampies dazugeben und ca. 1 Minute bei geringer Hitze ziehen lassen. Dann vom Herd nehmen und ca. 5 Minuten ziehen lassen. Anschließend die Scampies aus der Pfanne nehmen und gut abtropfen lassen. Pfanne trocknen und neues Öl zugeben.
2. Das Schnittlauch reinigen und zerkleinern. (ca. 0.5 cm Stücke)
3. Die Eier verquirlen und das zerkleinerte Schnittlauch untermischen. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
4. Die Eier in die erhitzte Pfanne geben, die Scampies dazugeben und unter häufigen rühren braten lassen bis es nicht mehr flüssig ist.
5. Anrichten mit Brot.


Kalorien: ca. 150

Zubereitungszeit: ca. 15


----------



## lelebebbel (15. März 2005)

hier noch was zum thema:

____________________________

"Müsli-Riegel  -  selbst gebaut"

200g Honig 
4,5dl Vollmilch
300g Haferflocken
75g geriebene Mandeln
75g geriebene Haselnüsse
150g Kokosflocken
50g Sonnenblumenkerne
100g Rohzucker oder normalen Zucker
150g Dinkelkornmehl oder Ruchmehl (dunkles Mehl)
200g Dörrfrüchte kleingeschnitten (z.B. Dörraprikosen)
50g Rosinen


Honig und Vollmilch zusammen lauwarm werden lassen, zu den restlichen Zutaten mischen. 
Alles 10 Minuten stehen lassen. 
Die Masse auf ein mit Backpapier belegtes Blech streichen, etwa 2cm
dick. (Wenn du kein Backpapier hast musst du das Blech zuerst einfetten) und dann 
im Backofen bei 200° ca. 30 Minuten backen.
In Riegel schneiden! (ergibt ca. 30 Stück). Zur Orientierung: 
Bei 30 Riegeln ergiebt das pro Riegel einen Kalorienwert von ca. 170 kcal


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

also die Rühreier al Mare hörn sich ja mal geil an - werd ich mal austesten !


----------



## alöx (15. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> also die Rühreier al Mare hörn sich ja mal geil an - werd ich mal austesten !




Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Die hat ich grad. Nur die eine Zehe Knobi ist zu wenig!


----------



## Wooly (15. März 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> 100 g gekochte Scampies (Dose)



nee nee mein Freund, das kommr nur richtig gut mit origonal Noadseekrabben, sprich Granat !!!!


----------



## alöx (15. März 2005)

Ja aber dann lass mich bitte meine Frage kurz in den Raum stellen..

Woher soll ich hier in Görlitz/Sachsen/an Grenze zu Polen/weit weg der Zivilisation legga Nordseeblubbatiere herbekommen? Bei Nordsee? Fehlanzeige...

Ich bleib bei Scampies....


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

"Granat" ?


----------



## Waldgeist (15. März 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Woher soll ich hier in Görlitz/Sachsen/an Grenze zu Polen/weit weg der Zivilisation legga Nordseeblubbatiere herbekommen? Bei Nordsee? Fehlanzeige...



Gibt's bei Euch kein "Gastmahl des Meeres" mehr. Da gabs solche Salzwasserbewohner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (15. März 2005)

hei, coolen fred habt ihr hier.  und netten zirkuswagen dazu.

kann ich bitte rührei mit speck haben, anstatt scampi?  macht auch nix, wenns dann mehr als 150 kalorien sind.  

gruss (aus dem südwesten) pat


----------



## Froschel (15. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens Bernie und Marcus: der Zirkuswagen ist nun beheizt:




super, dann können wir ja bald Komagrillen bei dir veranstalten   


-_-


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

pat schrieb:
			
		

> hei, coolen fred habt ihr hier.


 
Ja, finde ich auch - herzlichen Dank an Bansheescream


----------



## alöx (15. März 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's bei Euch kein "Gastmahl des Meeres" mehr. Da gabs solche Salzwasserbewohner.




Doch doch dat gibbet noch... mhhh seltsam... stimmt... da war ich nie essen... aber das liegt vielleicht an dem uncoolen Namen... meinste die haben sowas?


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

Hiermit erkläre ich die Grillsaison für eröffnet - lecker wars !


----------



## Wooly (16. März 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Woher soll ich hier in Görlitz/Sachsen/an Grenze zu Polen/weit weg der Zivilisation legga Nordseeblubbatiere herbekommen? Bei Nordsee? Fehlanzeige...



Oweh ja da unten habe ich mal die EU miterweitert ... da ist Land unter, das stimmt wohl ... ich hole meine Krabben immer bei einem Restaurantgroßbelieferer, da sind sie noch echt frisch, vielleicht gibt es so etwas bei euch ja auch.


----------



## Flugrost (16. März 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Wat sind Emotionen? Kenn ich nicht...
> Kochrezepte? Schnitzel! Da Brauchst kein Rezept....


Maaann, gerade beim kochen braucht man Emotionen, ganz wichtig! Ein lieblos zusammengerührtes 5Gang Menue für die Liebste? Katastrooophe!


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens Bernie und Marcus: der Zirkuswagen ist nun beheizt:


Dr.Holz frägt: bleiben die Anschlüsse von der Paneelverkleidung inner Fensterlaibung so, oder passiert da noch was?
Fährt das Ding? Komagrillen mit Beikfilmen und Menschenfressermucke bei Rieslingshorle inner Pfalz?? (Strom besorg ich)


----------



## fez (16. März 2005)

ja, die Fenster bleiben erstmal so - es gibt nämlich am Wagen selbst und drumrum noch unheimlich viel zu tun:
- Der Rahmen wurde von Ameisen total zernagt und muss an einigen Stellen komplett ersetzt werden.
- das rückwärtige Fenster ist zwar wunderschön aber ziemlich hinüber und wir wissen noch nicht so richtig wie wir es stilecht ersetzen können.
- fahren kann er grundsätzlich schon aber jetzt steht er schon ca 20 Jahre an dem Platz... Zudem fehlt ein schicker Lanz als Zugfahrzeug.

Hier ein Bild vor der letztjährigen Renovierung. Inzwischen hat er eine komplett neue Verkleidung in unglaublich schickem grünblau. Auch die Traversen waren total zernagt...


----------



## alöx (16. März 2005)

Ameisen in Beeten, auf der Terrasse und in Kübeln
Ameisen können indirekt Pflanzenschäden anrichten. Durch das Verwühlen im Boden verlieren die Wurzeln den Bodenkontakt, sie können kein mehr Wasser aufnehmen und die Pflanze vertrocknet. Ameisen pflegen außerdem Blattläuse wie Weidevieh, beschützen sie vor ihren natürlichen Feinden, bringen sie zu neuen Futterplätzen und regen sie durch Betrillern zu mehr Saugen an, denn die Ameisen  ernten die Honigtau-Ausscheidungen der Blattläuse.

Was tun gegen Ameisen im Pflanzkübel
Durchdringend gießen, so daß die Erde wieder an die Wurzeln geschwemmt wird. Vertreiben mit Duftstoffmitteln z.B. Nexalotte natur Ameisenstopp, nach einigen Tagen ziehen die Ameisen in der Regel aus. Blattläuse und andere honigtauproduzierenden Pflanzenschädlinge an den Pflanzen bekämpfen (nützlingsschonende Bekämpfung von Blattläusen z.B. durch umweltgerechte Präparate oder gezielten Nützlingseinsatz).

Was tun gegen Ameisen im Garten
Stülpt man einen leeren Blumentopf über ein Ameisennest, so ziehen die Ameisen samt ihrer Brut bald in den Topf ein und man kann sie umsiedeln. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das Übergießen mit kochendem Wasser (nur wenn das Nest nicht an eine Pflanze angrenzt). Duftstoffpräparate zur Vertreibung. Verschiedentlich wurden gute Erfahrungen mit dem Ausstreuen von Backpulver (z.B. an der Terrasse oder auf Wegen gemacht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. März 2005)

ach wir sind übrigens wieder unter uns .... der Herr Schwabenbiker hat sich im Schwabenforum geoutet ... wahrscheinlich war er entäuscht das sein total witziger Einfall mit dem tollen Namen und dem lustigen Thread gar nicht so funktioniert hat ...

... ich weiß auch nicht, ob schwabenbiker oder RolfH, warum geht es bei manchen Leuten eigentlich immer so gnadenlos in die Hose wenn sie versuchen witzig zu sein ...   ... aber ihr wisst ja:


Gemeinsam Spaß, das ist die Hauptsache  !


----------



## alöx (16. März 2005)

Hat es sich quasi negativ entwickelt aus der Sicht des Threadöffners.... tztz jaja DDDler sind alle doof und nicht lustig.... a pro pro nicht lustig... www.nichtlustig.de   so geil... hab beide bücher...


----------



## fez (17. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> der Herr Schwabenbiker hat sich im Schwabenforum geoutet ...


 
wo denn ?


----------



## Triple F (17. März 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Hat es sich quasi negativ entwickelt aus der Sicht des Threadöffners.... tztz jaja DDDler sind alle doof und nicht lustig.... a pro pro nicht lustig... www.nichtlustig.de   so geil... hab beide bücher...



Ja, die Comics sind echt verschärft. Mein Mitbewohner hat auch beide Bücher, habe mir aber trotzdem alle noch als .jpg gezogen.


----------



## oxoxo (17. März 2005)

Tocotronic - Freiburg: 





> ich weiss nicht, wieso ich euch so hasse, Fahrradfahrer dieser Stadt


ich kann mich dem Thread und den Text des Songs eigentlich nur anschliessen. Heute müsste Tocotronic wahrscheinlich singen


> ich weiss nicht, wieso ich euch so hasse, DDDfahrer dieser Stadt


    

Als ich letzte Woche durch den Wald gefahren bin in meiner jetzigen Heimat kam ich an einem Wohnwagen vorbei. Ich hielt an und fragte nach dem Weg, da ich dachte es sind Waldarbeiter. Auf einmal kam ein Alki mit Eisenstange aus dem Wagen und hauchte mich kurz an und hob den Arm. Indem Moment ergriff ich die Flucht. äh ihr seid das nicht zufällig gewesen...


----------



## schwabenbiker (17. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ach wir sind übrigens wieder unter uns .... der Herr Schwabenbiker hat sich im Schwabenforum geoutet ... wahrscheinlich war er entäuscht das sein total witziger Einfall mit dem tollen Namen und dem lustigen Thread gar nicht so funktioniert hat ...
> 
> ... ich weiß auch nicht, ob schwabenbiker oder RolfH, warum geht es bei manchen Leuten eigentlich immer so gnadenlos in die Hose wenn sie versuchen witzig zu sein ...   ... aber ihr wisst ja:



@Wooly
Das war kein Outing, sondern ein Witz! Ich hab mit diesem Anonym nichts zu tun und das ist jetzt kein Witz!
Ich habe keinen Grund, so einen Mist zu schreiben. Ich hab mich damals entschuldigt, die Sache ist für mich gegessen! Ich komme jetzt bloß noch in friedlicher Absicht  !

Der Einfall ist nicht besonders witzig, da stimm ich dir zu, allein schon der Nickname... 
Ich kenne euch mittlerweile etwas besser, eure Witze sind doch etwas niveavoller  

Also nochmal, ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld!  

schwabenbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. März 2005)

Hach wared ihr die woch wieder lustisch   


Ich hätte den fredd natürlich unter meinem erstaccount gestartet   


eL


----------



## carmin (20. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: zweitaccounts sind jetzt in? wo bekomm ich denn sowas her?


Was macht Euch eigentlich so sicher, dass es hier 40'000 verschiedene User gebe? Da vermute ich doch eher, dass es nur 400 sind mit je 100 Accounts. Das hat viele Vorteile. Etwa kann man sich dann gleich 100x um eine Soulride-DVD bewerben. Oder wenns einem langweilig ist, kann man sich vielstimmig selbst beschimpfen.

Viele der User sind zudem rein virtuell und ihre Posts maschinell erzeugt. Das geht nicht? Hach, selbst mein Taschenrechner kann Emotionen vortäuschen. Das größte Programmierproblem war die randomisierte Orthographie.

Zu beachten ist ferner, dass unter den 400 die Hälfte Rentnerinnen sind, die sich in ihrem Volkshochschul-Surfkurs einen Spaß daraus machen, den wenigen realen DDD-Freaks einzureden, dass sie blöde sind und illegal sowieso. Oder warum kommen zu "Aufruf"-Aktionen IRL dann doch immer nur eine knappe Handvoll echter Biker? Die Welt kann so fies sein heutzutag.


----------



## Rolf H. (21. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich weiß auch nicht, ob schwabenbiker oder RolfH, warum geht es bei manchen Leuten eigentlich immer so gnadenlos in die Hose wenn sie versuchen witzig zu sein ...




???

Ich weiss noch wie du dich vor zwei Monaten über das von mir bei passender Gelegenheit reingestellte Bild mokierst hast ( " nackte Titten nach der Biketour fotographieren" )

Oder ist da bei dir was in die untere Bekleidung gegangen ?

Ich bemerk jetzt mal ein bisschen aggressiv : du akzepstiert auch nur deinen eigenen Humor ! 

Das war ein Spässle   

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit im Voraus bei dir !

Grüssle Rolf


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2005)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> Das war ein Spässle
> Ich entschuldige mich hiermit im Voraus bei dir !
> 
> Grüssle Rolf



`habe die Ehre...
...zu bemerken,
daß solch freundliche Wortwahl hier gnadenlos überlesen werden darf.


----------



## Wooly (21. März 2005)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss noch wie du dich vor zwei Monaten über das von mir bei passender Gelegenheit reingestellte Bild mokierst hast ( " nackte Titten nach der Biketour fotographieren" )



ich fand ihre Titten schon damals nicht so toll, kein Grund die Dinger gleich noch mal zu posten ...


----------



## fez (22. März 2005)

schlag zu - BMX-Bike bei PLUS !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (22. März 2005)

wow, was ein angebot!


> Mit Disc Scheiben


wenn das mal nix is...

aber ich muss jetzt erstmal wieder abwarten, hab grad flugtickets nach NY bezahlt   
ausserdem schulde ich dir immernoch die zweite rate für lenker+vorbau, richtig?


----------



## fez (22. März 2005)

die russische Inkasso-Firma ist Dir schon auf den Fersen...


----------



## knoflok (22. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab grad flugtickets nach NY bezahlt ...



tja fez, da wirst wohl pech haben mit deinem Geld. 

Oder fliegt Russland-Inkasso auch nach NY hinterher... ? 
 

knoflok


----------



## fez (22. März 2005)

pff - der kommt doch garnicht durch die Einreisekontrolle der Lelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (22. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> pff - der kommt doch garnicht durch die Einreisekontrolle der Lelle



usin' ma fake southern accent, that aint gunna be a problm at all. ah'ma gunna tawlk to that im-e-gration guy like i'm straight outta aust'n and its gunna be awright, ya know.


----------



## fez (22. März 2005)

ju tatschin mai kar - ai smäschin jur feis !


----------



## Wooly (22. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> like i'm straight outta aust'n



ob das hilft nach New York reingelassen zu werden ...    .... wenn du kannst häng ein ppar tage dran, NY ist mit ABSTAND die geilste Stadt auf diesem Erdball


----------



## fez (23. März 2005)

ach was .... Sternenfels  !!!!!


----------



## Wooly (23. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ach was .... Sternenfels  !!!!!



das ist keine Stadt, das ist ein "Marktflecken"


----------



## lelebebbel (23. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ob das hilft nach New York reingelassen zu werden ...    .... wenn du kannst häng ein ppar tage dran, NY ist mit ABSTAND die geilste Stadt auf diesem Erdball



na klar hilft das, dann glauben die ich sei ein kumpel von GW!

war ja schon 2 mal tourimässig ein paar tage in NY. 
diesmal sind 10 tage geplant, aber anach werd ich die stadt auswendig kennen


----------



## eL (23. März 2005)

sternenblöd iss nich mehr
jedenfalls ab ostersammstag
jetz is "oilbrumm" in
sin 15km weniger nach KA
mühsamm ernährt sich det eichhörnchen   

eL


----------



## Wooly (24. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> mühsamm ernährt sich det eichhörnchen



det wird det wird ... in zwee jarn wonste ooch in nju jork


----------



## Wooly (24. März 2005)

Hey die Schwaben laufen echt zu Höchstform auf ... errinnert mich irgendwie an Crossies Streetssession-Aufrufe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Hey die Schwaben laufen echt zu Höchstform auf ... errinnert mich irgendwie an Crossies Streetssession-Aufrufe ...



Entschuldigung ich konnte nicht anders Entschuldigung ...


----------



## Cook (25. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sternenblöd iss nich mehr
> jedenfalls ab ostersammstag
> jetz is "oilbrumm" in
> sin 15km weniger nach KA
> ...



Hast du den Bürgermeister beleidigt?
Und du wolltest doch immer ins Freudenstädter Exil oder hat mir mein Gehör damals (sie erinnern sich: "The Fall Plays Painball") einen Streich gespielt? Ich hätte mich doch sooo gefreut...


----------



## eL (25. März 2005)

Ach cookie erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. Vieleicht.... vieleicht ergibt es sich ja einestages. FDS ist auf jeden fall ne nette kleine gemeinde   

Auf jeden fall hab ich jetzt den platz den ich schon immer wollte   

eL

ohgott morgen gehts los


----------

